# Help please. Premium service question.



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

I need to book my appointment for the premium appointment today to get my ILR. It is exactly 28 days until my 2 year residency hits. I need to book asap so that I can get my visa in time to go on holiday to see my family.

Before I book, I was wondering if I have to have put in my application online first. I'm afraid to book it and lose my money.  

I have yet to put in my application for ILR (form set(m)). If anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated. 

I'll have to wait until I get off work to book. Hopefully, there are appointments left.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shellmarie said:


> I need to book my appointment for the premium appointment today to get my ILR. It is exactly 28 days until my 2 year residency hits. I need to book asap so that I can get my visa in time to go on holiday to see my family.
> 
> Before I book, I was wondering if I have to have put in my application online first. I'm afraid to book it and lose my money.
> 
> ...


No you don't. You just take along your completed paper form of SET(M) to the PEO appointment. And you only pay after a counter clerk has had a quick look at your form and is satisfied it can be processed on the same day.
Remember you can book appointment at any PEO with available slots, not necessarily your nearest.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I see you're in Scotland so this might be of no help, but when we booked our PEO appointment, it was taking Solihull PEO around 3-4 weeks compared to Glasgow's 8 weeks (back in April) to get an appointment. It would mean travelling down a long way, but if you needed a quicker appointment, Solihull links to Birmingham by rail, which in turn links up to Scotland - and there's a Holiday Inn within convenient walking distance of the PEO.


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Joppa said:


> No you don't. You just take along your completed paper form of SET(M) to the PEO appointment. And you only pay after a counter clerk has had a quick look at your form and is satisfied it can be processed on the same day.
> Remember you can book appointment at any PEO with available slots, not necessarily your nearest.


Thanks for that. I was in a panic this morning. I started to think I may have had it wrong.


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

2farapart said:


> I see you're in Scotland so this might be of no help, but when we booked our PEO appointment, it was taking Solihull PEO around 3-4 weeks compared to Glasgow's 8 weeks (back in April) to get an appointment. It would mean travelling down a long way, but if you needed a quicker appointment, Solihull links to Birmingham by rail, which in turn links up to Scotland - and there's a Holiday Inn within convenient walking distance of the PEO.



Thanks. I'll keep that in mind. It will actually be exactly 28 days before my two year residency that I will book my appointment. On the 9 September it will be two years. I think I wrote that wrong. lol


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

2farapart. I have a question about when you booked your appointment. On my confirmation for my appointment it says, "Do not bring anyone else; they will not be seen." I was wondering if your confirmation said the same. I'm hoping they are not referring to your spouse/partner and they are referring to someone else trying to put in an application. I was sure you had to bring your spouse along with you.

I'm sure I'm just paranoid as always. haha. All this stuff makes you over think everything.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I just asked my partner what her letter in the US stated. She *thinks* it said the same for her US biometrics appointment - but it was a quick fingerprints, photograph and then out again (no more than 10 mins). However, for the UK appointment (FLR + biometrics on a same-day appointment), we both went and we were both 'interviewed'.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, your spouse is strongly urged to attend together. What they mean is someone unconnected with your application or someone who should book a separate appointment (like a dependent child).


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I always over think everything.


----------



## Romanroman (Oct 12, 2012)

*mr*



shellmarie said:


> I need to book my appointment for the premium appointment today to get my ILR. It is exactly 28 days until my 2 year residency hits. I need to book asap so that I can get my visa in time to go on holiday to see my family.
> 
> Before I book, I was wondering if I have to have put in my application online first. I'm afraid to book it and lose my money.
> 
> ...


Hi Shellmarie.did you manage to get ILR at the PEO before your 2 years residency?I booked appointment for my wife 10 days before her 2 years residency hits.but i am not sure if i ve done the right thing?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Romanroman said:


> Hi Shellmarie.did you manage to get ILR at the PEO before your 2 years residency?I booked appointment for my wife 10 days before her 2 years residency hits.but i am not sure if i ve done the right thing?


That's fine. You can have your premium appointment up to 28 days before the end of your probationary period.


----------



## jerri (Oct 9, 2012)

*Similar Situation*

First, your 2 years residency is determined by the day you entered, but what is the visa expiry date on the Visa in your passport? It should have been about 27 months after issuance/approval, which gave you time to travel in. If the actual visa expires exactly 28 days from now, then you are in the situation I am in, no appointments will be available at any PEO until exactly 6 weeks from now. This was my dilema, so I have a thread seeking advise on that issue, appointment after visa expires. Will let you know when I have good advise on this. The good news is hopefully you still have at least 6+ weeks before the EXPIRE date. The bad news is that appointments are very difficult to get, almost impossible to get Croyden on the first attempt and you can not apply online for SET(M). You have to print and either post or have an appointment with PEO. Second bad news is that appointments only come available at Midnight GMT on the UKBA website. And they book up in a matter of minutes as everyone in the know has figured this out now and the servers can't handle the numbers trying to get on. It took me over 2 hours to make my first appointment, numerous technical errors boot you out and you have to sign in again. If youre lucky enough to get Croyden or anywhere, grab it quick. You can always go back and reschedule it for another location the same or next night, but it will be for the next day. Originally I got Glasgow for the 20thNOV, but Last night I managed to reschedule to Croyden for 23rdNOV a Friday, so I assume that tonight will be bookings for 26th NOV Monday, but not sure how weekend works. One suggestion when you are online is to be patient for responses as sometimes it looks like you have hung up when it's just still processing. I tried different browsers, Mozilla Firefox, Chrome, and Explorer, and only had booking success with Explorer... got to many "technical errors" on Firefox and Chrome. Sign in at least 5 minutes before midnight... don't pick not more than 2-3 locations, and if your first location is unsuccessful then grab a second location appointment and then go back to try to change it... rescheduling is easier and faster than original booking because you don't have to retype "type of form" etc. and some of your information is already stored, Hope you don't get booted out and have to sign into ukba site again and again. Hope this helps you and that we both get through... Cheers!


----------



## Romanroman (Oct 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> That's fine. You can have your premium appointment up to 28 days before the end of your probationary period.


thanks for reply!!!


----------



## Romanroman (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi again.I receive working tax credit £17 a week.will it affect on my wife`s application for ILR?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Romanroman said:


> Hi again.I receive working tax credit £17 a week.will it affect on my wife`s application for ILR?


No, provided you have told the tax credit people your wife is an immigrant subject to immigration control. There is a box to tick on the tax credit application form. Be careful, as UKBA often checks with DWP about benefit payments.


----------



## Romanroman (Oct 12, 2012)

recently she start working ,I rang HM-revenue told them she is working now,they sent me letter telling that I still will get tax credit.(I hopped they will stop paying)...thanks for advice ...we have got an appointment on friday At PEO birmingam.Fingers crossed.


----------



## Klara1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Romanroman, how did you book your PEO appointment? I have been up late nights daily this last week but still haven't succeeded despite many frustrating 'refreshes' etc. Am not sure if most people who have succeeded in obtaining appointments get these through solicitors...I'm wondering if I am trying in vain...

Klara


----------



## Romanroman (Oct 12, 2012)

try to book it for half an hour non stop.if its said not available do it again and again and again.it will appear in any second.its a bit annoying.this is how i ve done it.


----------



## kanika83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Romanroman said:


> try to book it for half an hour non stop.if its said not available do it again and again and again.it will appear in any second.its a bit annoying.this is how i ve done it.


Hope my following experience helps.

To start with Me and my husband tried for about 2 weeks every night like all suggested from 12am onwards till 2 am, with no luck at all.

Couple of things to remember:
1) Use Google Chrome only - it has autofill which can sometimes help, as time is limited.

2) Open the page where you enter the dates from and to and tick only one box where u want the appointment.

3) Have atleast 10 pages of that information ready before 12 am. So by 11.55 latest have it all set up, and ready to run.

4) Now the most important bit - Put only the 42nd date from the date you applying in both the From and To fields. As the algorithm runs quicker on the only said dates. 
And believe you me - we saw dates everyday for the last two weeks, when we did it.
For eg. At 12am on 1st Nov you put the 42nd date, i.e.13th Dec in both the fields. So tomo. at 2nd Nov put the date, 14th Dec in the From and To dates.

5) As the clock strikes 12.05 (just 5 seconds later after 12am) hit the NEXT button for the appointments. As soon as you see them, try and book the bottom ones, as people tend to go for the 1st available ones. (But, dont waste too much time, just scroll and click).

6) You may get to the next page of form filling, your first name, surname, and DOB and then Dependants first name, surname and DOB. and some random text at the bottom. and then click book appointment.

We had gone through this process like 5 times each last night and the next page it kept saying Sorry no appointments available or your slot gone, book another. 
Or the web page collapsed (Here you use your extra opened windows, check my next point no. 7).

We kept going.

7) Now the use of extra windows. As soon as the web page collapsed, i kept refreshing it again and again and again and again and then after exactly a minute or so it comes back to the startting, what appointment you want to book and blah blah....Here you save your time, as soon as ur web page is back, go to the next opened windows with all your details already filled in (From and to dates and your choice of location), all you have to do is HIT NEXT.

Boom - you see another set of appointments. 

Repeat this process till you see the appointments and fill your details and so on..

As you dont waste time filling the form again, you get the appointments and are not gone quickly.

I had opened extra 10 windows, my hubby opened extra 20. but they were ready to go at the last stage just before 11.55pm.

As long as you get the message, no appointments available try another date, do not call call centre. This means all the appointments for 42nd date are gone.

Remember- No appointments come out on Friday. AND Maximum appointments come out on Sunday Night, i.e. Monday morning at 12.00 AM.

Hope you all get the desired appointments. I am glad we saved another £1000 to be given to any agency or representatives. 
WISH U ALL THE BEST. NOW we have the next hurdle to clear, the Visa appointment at Croydon. Fingers crossed.xx

SORRY FOR THE LONG MESSAGE. BUT I WANTED TO share with u all the experience.

Cheers,
Kanika. Stay blessed.


----------



## kanika83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Klara1 said:


> Romanroman, how did you book your PEO appointment? I have been up late nights daily this last week but still haven't succeeded despite many frustrating 'refreshes' etc. Am not sure if most people who have succeeded in obtaining appointments get these through solicitors...I'm wondering if I am trying in vain...
> 
> Klara


Hope my following experience helps.

To start with Me and my husband tried for about 2 weeks every night like all suggested from 12am onwards till 2 am, with no luck at all.

Couple of things to remember:
1) Use Google Chrome only - it has autofill which can sometimes help, as time is limited.

2) Open the page where you enter the dates from and to and tick only one box where u want the appointment.

3) Have atleast 10 pages of that information ready before 12 am. So by 11.55 latest have it all set up, and ready to run.

4) Now the most important bit - Put only the 42nd date from the date you applying in both the From and To fields. As the algorithm runs quicker on the only said dates. 
And believe you me - we saw dates everyday for the last two weeks, when we did it.
For eg. At 12am on 1st Nov you put the 42nd date, i.e.13th Dec in both the fields. So tomo. at 2nd Nov put the date, 14th Dec in the From and To dates.

5) As the clock strikes 12.05 (just 5 seconds later after 12am) hit the NEXT button for the appointments. As soon as you see them, try and book the bottom ones, as people tend to go for the 1st available ones. (But, dont waste too much time, just scroll and click).

6) You may get to the next page of form filling, your first name, surname, and DOB and then Dependants first name, surname and DOB. and some random text at the bottom. and then click book appointment.

We had gone through this process like 5 times each last night and the next page it kept saying Sorry no appointments available or your slot gone, book another. 
Or the web page collapsed (Here you use your extra opened windows, check my next point no. 7).

We kept going.

7) Now the use of extra windows. As soon as the web page collapsed, i kept refreshing it again and again and again and again and then after exactly a minute or so it comes back to the startting, what appointment you want to book and blah blah....Here you save your time, as soon as ur web page is back, go to the next opened windows with all your details already filled in (From and to dates and your choice of location), all you have to do is HIT NEXT.

Boom - you see another set of appointments. 

Repeat this process till you see the appointments and fill your details and so on..

As you dont waste time filling the form again, you get the appointments and are not gone quickly.

I had opened extra 10 windows, my hubby opened extra 20. but they were ready to go at the last stage just before 11.55pm.

As long as you get the message, no appointments available try another date, do not call call centre. This means all the appointments for 42nd date are gone.

Remember- No appointments come out on Friday. AND Maximum appointments come out on Sunday Night, i.e. Monday morning at 12.00 AM.

Hope you all get the desired appointments. I am glad we saved another £1000 to be given to any agency or representatives. 
WISH U ALL THE BEST. NOW we have the next hurdle to clear, the Visa appointment at Croydon. Fingers crossed.xx

SORRY FOR THE LONG MESSAGE. BUT I WANTED TO share with u all the experience.

Cheers,
Kanika. Stay blessed.


----------



## MelodyPond (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes that is true but they do release individual appointments at any time of the day when there are cancellations. So you should keep checking regularly. Last night I managed to book my appointment at 11:20PM and it was a single appointment when I found it. It was an appointment for this next Friday. 
Earlier yesterday I saw two more appointments in the morning but by the time I tried to book them they were gone. So if you see one be quick. I also followed the instructions posted here (from a blog) which suggested leaving the dates blank when you are searching. When I found the appointment I booked I had been searching like this and I was lucky enough that the date that appeared was suitable for me! So if you need to book an appointment sooner than 6 weeks from now just keep trying throughout the day. 

Here is the blog with the instructions on how to find an appointment at midnight (by the way I read that some people managed to book their appointments by 2 am! So if you are trying at night keep trying till 2 am if possible). The Londoner: how to book a PEO Appointment for home office ?


----------

